# **FREE Discus Lecture by Dlck Au** - Presented by GSAS



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

**FREE Discus Lecture by Dlck Au** - Presented by GSAS

The Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) is pleased to sponsor a free lecture on Discus by the internationally known aquarist, author (two books and Aquarium Fish International, Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH) and Diskus Brief magazines), speaker, and Discus Specialist ......Dlck Au. If you know Discus; you know the name Dlck Au!! Mr Au has over 50 years in the hobby, and is an experienced tropical fish breeder. In addition to teaching, Most recently, he lectured at the 2009 Aquarama in Singapore, at the 2010 NADA Convention in Dallas as well as at many aquarium societies in the country.

The lecture will be next Tuesday, October 12th, 2010 at 7:30PM at Seattle Pacific University; Otto Miller Hall; Room 109; West Nickerson Street and 3rd Avenue West

Doors will open around 7:10PM; the meeting will start at about 7:30PM

The lecture will be followed by a short auction

Open to the public, no entrance fee

Family friendly but no childcare provided
Free parking, accessible building, no furry or feathered pets
Go to GSAS.ORG for more information and directions

Interesting that the correct spelling of Mr. Au's first name comes up **** when posting!!!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump" - One week from tonight!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

"Bump"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

T-4 days and counting!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Tuesday night is just around the corner!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Two days and counting!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

T-T-Tuesday night!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Tomorrow Night!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Tonight! Doors open about 7:10; Meeting starts @ 7:30!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I am not a Discus person (although I do like the Blue Heckel) but I just wanted to let everyone know that Dlck Au did an absolutely excellent presentation. His presentation expressed not only his knowledge, but his enthusiasm for the subject. He covered the different classes of Discus, how to choose discus, the conditions to properly keep them, how to breed and raise them, as well as pitfalls and diseases.

Apparently Dlck has several different presentations that he offers besides Discus and GSAS members are already requesting a return engagement! The talk was recorded and the video will be available via Bitorrent download in the near future to GSAS members who either missed it or would like to see it again. I suspect it will be one of our more popular downloads right up there with Tom Barr, Karen Randall, Luis Navaroo, and Ghazanfar Ghori.


----------

